
Singapore passes new law to police fake news despite concerns - j_m_b
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/05/singapore-passes-law-police-fake-news-concerns-190509000809073.html
======
BubRoss
This makes sense, given that they already police real news by owning major
media outlets.

